# cupcake mold?



## xraygrl (Jun 27, 2011)

I am looking for a nice cupcake mold...the kind with the frosting top so I can make the whole thing with soap base and not have to use any foaming bath butter. TIA


----------



## pops1 (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.flexiblemolds.com/
http://www.vanyulay.com/

Wasn't sure where you are but we have a fabulous mold maker in Australia
http://www.athenasemporium.com.au/store ... ATEXMOULDS

Hope this helps


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks so much! exactly what I'm looking for! 

I am in the US.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jun 30, 2011)

You can probably find them in bakery supply stores as well.


----------

